# DeWalt 18V 16g Finish Nailer product report



## Slawth (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had this nail gun for about 8 months now and am surprised to report I actually like it and that it has performed better than I expected.

Initially I purchased it to do some exterior pine extension jambs when a compressor crapped the bed on a job far from home.  I have always been leery of these battery powered nail guns but the guy at the pro desk offered me a good deal on one and I was in a bind so I figured what the hey- I'm a tool junky, why not.  It got the job done and I was so intrigued I decided to put it to the test on one of the finish crews where it held up to the abuse and got good reviews overall.  The gun takes some getting used to as it has a slow cycle between shots but handled everything from 2 1/2" nails through 8/4 oak to 1 1/4" nails running crown.  The instant depth of drive adjustment is great and although a little gimmicky, the led light was useful at least once.

I would not run out and buy this as a full time finish carpenters weapon of choice but for a do it yourselfer, handy man or as a finish gun to have at home for those ever nagging projects around the house, it is a good option.  No dragging hoses around the house, no loud roar of the compressor to drown out that John Bonham drum solo you were rocking out to, and quick set up and break down.

It is a bit heavy and it does not toe- nail well but hey, you can't have everything.

The battery lasted a very long time and shoots at full power right to the end before dying off suddenly.  There was plenty of time to charge the battery pack before the second battery died- even with continuous use.

As far as tools go, I give it a 4 out of 5.  The price and the weight of the tool are the only thing keeping this nailer from a perfect score IMO.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a cordless 12V air compressor I built, which is near silent, can run a finish nailer several hours off a charge, and can be set down where you're working so you don't need a very long hose.  

--Bushytails


----------

